# Workers Comp - Subcontractors



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Lugnut1968 said:


> I can't let this slide by without adding my .02...
> 
> It's a stand up guy who can admit when they said/did something wrong, either intended or unintended. Sadly that seems to be a rare breed these days. We need more folks like NYgutterguy imo. Stand up guy there. :thumbsup:





> I don't have it either on myself or my brother and only have it on our 15$ an hour helper. Shouldn't have used word legit and I take that back. Believe me ive been in business 23 years and still do 99% of my work via handshake so I have no business making a comment about doing things the legit way...


So what is this all about, I must really have missed something if you say you have no business about making a comment about doing things legit?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

and in NYS to top it off, you can't collect w/c if you are the owner and you get hurt if you are not incorporated.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I gotta say:

As much as I hate government regulation, I think that it is about time that WC was made into ,a federal program. I have employees, and am an employee myself. I have a choice whether I cover myself or not. I would feel pretty stupid if I was the one to suffer a serious injury, and ended up not being covered. My rates are a lot lower than what a lot of guys here post. Part of that is our safety record, part of it is due to years of reductions, and some of the credit goes to the State in which I live. I feel that the inconsistency of the WC enforcement is one of the biggest obstacles in allowing me to compete with others. Between that and the whole sub/employee debacle, I have to compete regularly with guys who play by different rules.

Rant over


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I realized me using the word legit was foolish cause I still run my business through a handshake which by is seen by many as completely crazy and furthest thing a by the book business in that sense. Right or wrong it's how I do it Legit wasn't the right word for what I was trying to say originally ..i carry every necessary insurance at I'm obligated to carry...one of the few around here that dosnt use Mexicans which make up 99% of gutter installers around here .


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Warren said:


> I gotta say:
> 
> As much as I hate government regulation, I think that it is about time that WC was made into ,a federal program. I have employees, and am an employee myself. I have a choice whether I cover myself or not. I would feel pretty stupid if I was the one to suffer a serious injury, and ended up not being covered. My rates are a lot lower than what a lot of guys here post. Part of that is our safety record, part of it is due to years of reductions, and some of the credit goes to the State in which I live. I feel that the inconsistency of the WC enforcement is one of the biggest obstacles in allowing me to compete with others. Between that and the whole sub/employee debacle, I have to compete regularly with guys who play by different rules.
> 
> Rant over


If workmans comp would pay me like it would an employee if I were injured, I'd buy it even though I don't legally have to in MO. Last time I had workman's comp, if I were to insure myself, it would pay me something like $15k/year. As a sole proprietor with no employees, it just doesn't make sense for me to have to buy it.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> If workmans comp would pay me like it would an employee if I were injured, I'd buy it even though I don't legally have to in MO. Last time I had workman's comp, if I were to insure myself, it would pay me something like $15k/year. As a sole proprietor with no employees, it just doesn't make sense for me to have to buy it.


I am not calling out the sole proprietors here with my rant. I understand your situation, as it is different in different states, and with different business situations. I just wish it would all be done equally. We could all get on the same playing field. I had proposed that the WC fix could have been part of the whole national health care package. For that matter, combine the whole thing with medicare, and streamline 3 systems into one.


----------

